
Who pays the crypto media piper? - bernardlunn
https://dailyfintech.com/2020/03/09/who-pays-the-crypto-media-piper/
======
bernardlunn
Crypto media is the most wild west part of the media landscape. As a media
owner who strives for clarity on two key fronts - transparency on who owns the
business and strict separation of church and state (editorial and advertising)
- I decided to take a look at the nearly 200 crypto blogs tracked by Feedspot.

